

20 years of Impulse Tracker - bane
http://roartindon.blogspot.sg/2014/02/20-years-of-impulse-tracker.html

======
democracy
Great story! I remember first time I listened to these .IT tracks on my PC I
was truly impressed by the quality of the samplers, awesome stereo effects.
There was a song "love to Julua" or "dedication to Juliette" or something like
this, it was an absolutely amazing masterpiece. I never mastered IT though,
FT2 felt a bit more easier to use...

Thanks for the story!

------
coroxout
Wow. I've been wondering what happened to Jeffrey Lim, and here he is with a
blog and everything.

By the way, it's exciting that Lim plans to open the original assembler source
to IT, but anyone interested in an open source, fully-featured-and-more IT
remake for more current OSes should check out Schism Tracker:
[http://schismtracker.org/](http://schismtracker.org/)

------
bane
Anybody interested in this kind of music might enjoy
[https://www.scenemusic.net/](https://www.scenemusic.net/)

